# Quickflix launches IPO



## Ivana @ Quickflix (19 April 2005)

Quickflix, the home entertainment and media venture has launched its IPO. Quickflix is the first opportunity to participate in a company listed on the ASX whose primary business is online subscription to movie and digital entertainment content. Quickflix aims to emulate the success of Netflix, a company listed on NASDAQ with a market capitalisation of over US$500 million and more than 3 million subscribers. 

If you would like to become a shareholder then you will be able to download a copy of a Prospectus from www.quickflix.com.au/prospectus or from Patersons Securities, Lead Manager to the float at www.patersonssecurities.com.au or call them on 08 9263 1111 for a printed copy to be mailed to you. 

The offer of the shares will be made in a Prospectus and anyone wishing to acquire the shares will need to complete the application form that will be in the Prospectus. 

Special Shareholder Offer! Receive a 30% discount on a 12 month subscription to Quickflix 

As a Quickflix shareholder you will be entitled to a discount of over 30% on a 12 month subscription to the Quickflix Take 3 Plan (3 DVDs out-at-a-time with no late fees or delivery costs). That's a saving of over $140 over one year! 

You can download your Quickflix Prospectus now from www.quickflix.com.au/prospectus or call Patersons Securities on 08 9263 1111 to request your copy.


----------



## doctorj (19 April 2005)

Advertising an IPO on some forums - a little odd!  

Is the IPO that bad that you're concerned you'll need to turn to little retail investors such as us to carry much of the weight?

Recent IPO's have not gone so well in the current market conditions, see PNN.


----------



## taurus (19 April 2005)

Certainly a _different_ approach to finding investors.

I'm not sure what to think of the market itself though...there are quite a few of these co's already, including that one backed by Telstra.


----------



## TjamesX (13 May 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Advertising an IPO on some forums - a little odd!




Well I suppose the desperation was obvious at the time, but now here's the confimation (from SMH);



> Online DVD borrowing and delivery service Quickflix has extended its initial public offering by two weeks after falling short of its $3 million target and the 400 shareholders it needs to list on the Australian Stock Exchange.
> 
> The offer for 15 million shares at 20c opened on April 14 and was meant to close yesterday.
> 
> ...




Struggled to raise 3 million - ooouuuch!

Can we put companies in the 'Companies that have fallen - a register' thread before they list??? :

TJ


----------

